# Leveling with Styrofoam



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Quick question on leveling my tank(one sides water level is higher than the other). How thick/what kind of Styrofoam should i be using to even it out? Its about 1cm or so off level.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

use shims from a hardware store to level out the stand - styrofoam is more to make the surface a flat bottomed tank even and free of stress points on a pane of glass to prevent it from cracking.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

the tank itself is not on a stand and i do not think it would be a good idea to use shims directly on the tank( because of the pressure points it would make.)


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

since it's sitting on the ground, wouldn't it just mean your floor slopes a certain direction? If that's the case, shouldn't you just leave it that way?


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Styrofoam*

No matter what surface your tank is the benefits of styrofoam regarding helping to alleviate the stress of death weight and protecting in this case your floor should be considered.

I cannot believe that specialized stores do not have sheets of this material on hand to give to their customers.

But here you go....


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Symphy68 said:


> I cannot believe that specialized stores do not have sheets of this material on hand to give to their customers.
> 
> But here you go....


You would think it would be a great way to upsell...I really wonder why they haven't bothered.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Styrfoam does not necessarily balance an uneven tank. Anywhere around 1cm and above, you will have to either shim the stand.
In your case, you need to put a 1 cm wood support at the end under the styrfoam.
Personally, I would build a 2x4 wooden frame to support the bottom of the tank. Then shim the bottom to balance the tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Personally, I would build a 2x4 wooden frame to support the bottom of the tank. Then shim the bottom to balance the tank.


That is probably the best thing for you to do. Plus it's super cheap to do!


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Putting a frame under the aquarium and shimming it does not insulate the aquarium from stress of high/low corners any appreciable amount more than shimming the aquarium itself. A frame of 2x4 will add essentially zero structural strength to the equation when dealing with hundreds of pounds over a length of several feet.

The best way, IMO, which requires a bit of DIY ability, but a lot less than building a stand, would be to build the frame as suggested (using screws). Leave it sitting flush on the floor, identify the lowest corner using a long accurate level and then scribe a level line around the entire frame based on the lowest point. Disassemble the frame, trim high parts of the 2x4s to the line you drew on a table saw (or if you're good, with a Skillsaw) and reassemble.

This would create "custom shim", 100% of the way around the perimeter of your tank and provide a level surface that is supported by the floor...which shouldn't go anywhere.

Anything that can flex under your tank is subject to the job you do of leveling it whether it has 4, 6 or more legs.

Something that seems to be missed by a lot of folks is that the weight of a plastic trimmed aquarium is passed to the stand, _any properly leveled stand_, at the corners more than anywhere along any edge. If the middle of the tank is supported, you now have 6 potential stress points to ensure are in perfect level or you risk cracking the tank even more with the pivot in the middle from the extra legs. That's why a stand with 4 legs (located at the corners) can hold a 4-6 foot tank without breaking in the middle from the weight...the weight is pressing down at the ends not the middle.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

As it was , i had the tanks bottom resting flush with 2 boards that fit perfectly with the bottom pan of glass/sides, the issue isnt that there isnt enough contact, its that the water level is uneven and i am worried that in a few more years it could wear the silicon and cause the seals to give out. Perhaps i might be able to even it out with just putting some styrofoam under the boards?
The the problem i just thought of now is that before the tank was wresting on the floor(plywood then cement under that) But now it will on top of carpet with new underfoam( or w/e its called) Would the carpet/foam perhaps self fix this for me?(tank will still be on the boards)


----------

